# What happened to the other Mini threads?



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

I know there weren't alot, but I know I had posted a couple pix awhile back... :dunno:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/fo...astpost&sortorder=desc&daysprune=1000&x=9&y=7


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

atyclb said:


> *http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/fo...astpost&sortorder=desc&daysprune=1000&x=9&y=7 *


WTH? Why am I only seeing a few?


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

Never mind, I just figured it out.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Chris330ci said:


> *
> 
> WTH? Why am I only seeing a few?  *


check at the bottom of each model's board.

It only shows posts from last 30 days as the default.

(btw, you're doing quite a job at trying to get to 1000  )


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

atyclb said:


> *
> 
> check at the bottom of each model's board.
> 
> ...


Thank you, and yes I am in rare form today! I will make it..! :bigpimp:


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

Chris330ci said:


> *
> 
> Thank you, and yes I am in rare form today! I will make it..! :bigpimp: *


Even posting on the mini board!! :thumbup:


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Chris330ci said:


> *Never mind, I just figured it out.  *


No fair, feigning ignorance just to get the post count up.


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

///Mathew said:


> *
> 
> Even posting on the mini board!! :thumbup: *


I was going to post some more pics...really! :angel:


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

johnlew said:


> *
> 
> No fair, feigning ignorance just to get the post count up.  *


I'm sorry, but I have no idea what you are talking about. :dunno: :angel:


----------

